# Help with bar mower / sickle mower indentification



## Kypilot (Apr 7, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what the make of this bar mower / sickle mower?

I have tried to attach other pictures but it only shows the one.


----------



## bkbrown (Jul 30, 2014)

Obviously 3 Point hitch and PTO 
Aren't there any plates or stampings on the unit anywhere ?
Where did you find this mower ?


----------



## Kypilot (Apr 7, 2016)

I looked all over it and I found where it looks like a sticker used to be. I did some cleanup on a farm and it was part of my payment. I am trying to see if anyone recognizes the make.


----------



## Kypilot (Apr 7, 2016)

Here is another picture


----------



## bkbrown (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry - I am not a sickle bar expert.
You might try this site and look at pictures to narrow it down http://www.sickleservice.com/featured-products/?gclid=CNqZ_vCQgMwCFVFZhgod38MNbQ


----------

